# Upgrade issue



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

My step dad is wanting a RAZR Maxx. Best phone for him. Now my line is eligible. If he uses my line will that kill my grandfathered data plan or affect in a y way, can he just take my upgrade without harming me?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

No one knows

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

